# Suggestions for the best Strategy games



## Pinotage (Nov 19, 2008)

I was looking for suggestions for some good strategy games. I'm thinking along the lines of games such as:

Age of Empires
Total War Series
Dragonshard
Heroes of Might and Magic
Battle for Middle-Earth

In other words, your general resource management strategy game with a little fighting involved and conquering.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Thanee (Nov 19, 2008)

Real Time Strategy or Turn Based or both?

For RTS: Dawn of War is nice.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Pinotage (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanee said:


> Real Time Strategy or Turn Based or both?
> 
> For RTS: Dawn of War is nice.
> 
> ...




I don't really mind, to be honest. HoMAM is turn-based, but the others are all RTS. I'll take a look at Dawn of War! Thanks.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 19, 2008)

There's a *Dawn of War Anthology* with the game and all the expansions out.

I havn't played *Company of Heroes* myself, but heard it's a very good game as well.

And then there is, of course, the unrivaled ruler of the RTS genre: *StarCraft* 
(Part II currently in the works; maybe next year?)

Others can probably give you better suggestions for the Turn Based games.

One, that I have heard a few times... *Sins of a Solar Empire*.
There was a thread about it here recently.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Merkuri (Nov 19, 2008)

Warcraft III has been a favorite of mine for a while.  It takes everything that was good about StarCraft, builds even more on it, and puts it into the Warcraft world.  I like the plot of StarCraft better, but the interface of Warcraft III is so awesome that I can't bear to play StarCraft anymore.  It just feels too clunky, not being able to tab between types of units in a squad.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 19, 2008)

I didn't really like WarCraft III.
The stupid heroes alone ruined the game for me.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Pinotage (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanee and Merkuri - some very useful suggestions there. I played the original Warcraft and Warcraft II back in the day, but haven't touched them since. Perhaps it's time to go to III (I don't think I really have the time for WoW).

Starcraft looks interesting. There was an old DOS/Win95 game I think called Starcraft as well. Are these two related?

Keep the good suggestions coming!


----------



## Thanee (Nov 19, 2008)

There is only one StarCraft (it came out after WarCraft II).

The sequel is currently under development... StarCraft II

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Merkuri (Nov 19, 2008)

The Starcraft we're talking about was made by Blizzard (makers of Warcraft) between Warcraft II and Warcraft III.  I don't think it could run in DOS so I don't know if you're thinking of the same thing we are.

I could take or leave the heros in Warcraft III, but I really REALLY liked how you could put multiple types of units in one squad and still activate all of their special abilities.  In Starcraft you pretty much had to restrict yourself to one type of unit per squad if you wanted to use them effectively.  Though I did miss being able to completely overrun your opponents with huge numbers of cheap zerglings. 

I think my ideal game would be if they made Starcraft with Warcraft III's interface... I really hope that's what Starcraft II turns out to be.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 19, 2008)

...without the stupid WC3 style heroes. 

Well, SC2 surely will have all those features and more. Every modern RTS has them.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rackhir (Nov 19, 2008)

I have heard good things about Galactic Civilizations II, if you're looking for some MOO style turn based 4E games.

http://www.galciv2.com/

UFO : Extraterrestrials is supposed to be a good update of X-Com for modern computers.

UFO:EXTRATERRESTRIALS - tactical and RPG Ufo styled strategy game


----------



## Pinotage (Nov 19, 2008)

Merkuri said:


> The Starcraft we're talking about was made by Blizzard (makers of Warcraft) between Warcraft II and Warcraft III.  I don't think it could run in DOS so I don't know if you're thinking of the same thing we are.




No, my mistake. I was thinking about Starcontrol, a fun game from an era gone by.


----------



## Croesus (Nov 20, 2008)

Similar to HOMM is *Age of Wonders* and *Age of Wonders 2*. Both are slightly different from HOMM 3 (the best version of HOMM, IMNSHO) - their actually closer to SSG's *Warlord* series. For example, you build troops, then have to pay upkeep for them each turn (which can limit army sizes) and the heroes act in tactical combats. If you're unsure, pick up the first one - it's dirt cheap and very, very good. 

A good, simple game is *Strategic Command*. It's World War II in Europe, at grand strategic level. Think Third Reich (the old Avalon Hill boardgame) with 10% of the complexity. I recommend you pick up the original game, not Strategic Command II - the sequel added a lot of extra micromanagement that (IMO) detracts from the simplicity of the original game. Besides, you can get the original fairly cheap.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 20, 2008)

Speaking of HOMM... there once was a game called King's Bounty, which clearly was the source of inspiration for HOMM (basically the same game).

Recently, a sequel was made... King's Bounty the legend.

Might be worth a look for everyone who likes HOMM. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## jeffh (Nov 24, 2008)

I've recently become enamoured of Paradox Interactive's various startegy games - the Europa Universalis and Hearts of Iron series, Victoria, Crusader Kings and others. These are _very_ complex and ambitious grand strategy games, with a much higher degree of realism than anything else I've seen (e.g. build times are realistic, so in Hearts of Iron it takes over a year to make an aircraft carrier; you really need to plan ahead).

These have a steep learning curve, but the same detail that makes them intimidating to learn makes them incredibly addictive once you get past the initial hump. And they have very active fan (including modding) communities.


----------



## Calico_Jack73 (Nov 24, 2008)

One HUGE vote for Dawn of War. I can't stop playing it. If you have the core games and the 3 expansions there are 9 unique races and each race has totally individualized units. Each race has their own strengths and weaknesses and thus different strategies. The unit animations are spectacular. Morale and cover actually make a difference in this game.



Merkuri said:


> I think my ideal game would be if they made Starcraft with Warcraft III's interface... I really hope that's what Starcraft II turns out to be.




I think you'll love the interface for Dawn of War.  

Dawn of War 2 comes out next year.

Company of Heroes is alse extremely good. It has the same basic gameplay as Dawn of War (both are made by THQ and Relic).

Supreme Commander is a good one if you have a decently fast system and a few hours to kill per map.

If you are looking for fantasy/medieval I don't really know where to point you. IMHO Dragonshard was crap and Battle for Middle Earth was only "Okay".


----------



## Pinotage (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks all! Some really useful suggestions there. Now just to decide where to start!


----------



## TwinBahamut (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanee said:


> ...without the stupid WC3 style heroes.



Actually, I hope that Starcraft 2 does have something like that. I wouldn't want it to have the same constant multiplayer presence that the heroes in Warcraft 3 did, but the mechanics behind those heroes are incredibly useful for making fun campaign missions and unique custom maps. Even if they are not part of the basic game they are really nice to have.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Nov 25, 2008)

I like the Command & Conquer series, mostly the Red Alert spin-off, which is kinda goofier and (IMHO) more fun.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 26, 2008)

StreamOfTheSky said:


> ...which is kinda goofier...




Definitely...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## SkidAce (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanee said:


> Definitely...
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Thanks Thanee.....I think....


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanee said:


> Definitely...
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Wow, thanks for that link.  That was amazing!  Especially Dolphin vs. Bear.


----------



## Fallen Seraph (Nov 30, 2008)

*Homeworld II* is a really good real-time strategy game. It is space-based, so your commanding fleets of ships (from little fighters and bombers to big battlecruisers). It also has a good plot, and I personally adore its music. It gives off a somewhat Dune-like vibe.

It may be a bit too combat-oriented though.

I am sure you know the next *Total War* is coming out. So that would be another one.


----------



## Woas (Nov 30, 2008)

Old Skool (You'll need to do some leg work to get these to run on any modern day Win XP/Vista computer. But most of them are abandonware and thus free):
Advanced Civilization
Dune II
Populus
Lords of the Realm 2
Caeser II
Fantasy Empires (Bonus! This is a game based on the Mystara world!) 
Castles
Castles II: Siege and Conquest
Transport Tycoon
A-Train
Masters of Orion (I believe the second one is considered the 'best')
Diggers
Colonization



Recent-ish:
Age of Empires II: The Age of Kings (much better than one, and IMO)
anything from the company Paradox
Galactic Civilizations 2 (with add ons)
The new Colonization by Firaxis
Civilization 4


----------



## Sabathius42 (Dec 3, 2008)

Pinotage said:


> No, my mistake. I was thinking about Starcontrol, a fun game from an era gone by.




Star Control 2 is ported to work on modern game machines...and coincidentally is my favorite game of all time.  Not totally a strategy game, however.

You can get it here...
Ur-Quan Masters Remake

Best part is...its totally free for download.  Another great totally free game, and one of the best turn-based WWII strategy games of all time is Steel Panthers: World at War.  Its a big download, but its really fun.

You can get it here...
Steel Panthers: World at War

DS


----------

